# Any german shepherd, beligian, or dutchie breeders in Minnesota?



## JonnyLee (Jan 29, 2015)

Hey everyone, my young family is looking for a dog, we've pretty much zoned in on a German shepherd and are about a week away from putting our deposit towards a litter, our puppy will costs $1500 and have limited akc registration. I grew up with Rottweilers and love they're natural protection level, and ability to blend in well with a family. My boys are young 6 and 8 and we have a 9month old baby boy, the two oldest and myself are pretty energetic and play pretty rough. We initially wanted a dutch shepherd or Belgian malanois because we heard that they were much more energetic and durable, but I am also interested in getting involved with protection/working competitions, from what I've researched there are NO Belgian and or Dutch breeders in the state, just wanted some feedback/input from the forum members, thanks!


----------

